
Containers are not VMs - taylorwc
https://blog.docker.com/2016/03/containers-are-not-vms/?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRonuqTMZKXonjHpfsX57uQrWqC%2FlMI%2F0ER3fOvrPUfGjI4DRcZhI%2BSLDwEYGJlv6SgFQ7LMMaZq1rgMXBk%3D
======
wmf
Docker has to say this to support their valuation, but you don't have to
believe it. System containers exist and may be useful in some scenarios.

